# Home Theater System Recommendation



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I am a beginner on this Home Theater stuff...I intend to take advantage of this Hoiliday to buy my Home Theater.

The idea is not buy the top models but the ones with good quality and name.
My main focus will be on the TV. I want to buy a Samsung *46"LCD HDTV 1080P LNT4665F *.
The rest of the Home Theater (receiver, speakers, subwoofer and HDDVD????) I am thinking to spend less money, meaning not buying the top and expensive brands. 

Can you help me figure out which of the those (receiver, speakers, subwoofer and HDDVD???? could fit/match better to have a fair quality of sound and image.

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!!!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Tchelo and welcome to the Shack!

We can give you recommendations, but ultimately your ears will have to determine if everything is right for you.

What is your budget for the receiver, speakers, subwoofer and HD-DVD player?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks!
I don't want to spend more than 800.00 on that...one important thing is, the HomeTheater will be in my Living Room, which is not a room exclusive for the Home Theater, so I just want a good option of sound but not that Professional one (meaning my wife will kill me if I ruin her living room decoration...)

I have another question: Does the HD DVD come together with the Home Theater System or I would need to buy a HD DVD a part from the Home Teather System? Let's say that I pick this one *Sony - 1000W 5.1-Ch. XM-Ready Home Theater System/Upconvert DVD* http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8457145&type=product&id=1184369167013 I would need to buy a HD DVD cause this one is not one of them, right?

Sorry for so many questions...I just want to be understand ASAP this thing before the Holiday...

Would be this a good option or there is another similar option


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Just adding a little thing...

Does exist wireless speakers?

Do you recommend those?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would not consider wireless and I probably wouldn't consider that Sony system either... you are paying for a DVD player that you won't need... and yes you'll still have to buy a separate HD-DVD player.

Another member purchased this Onkyo HT-SR800 7.1 Home Theater Entertainment System and was very happy with it. It's considerably less and you get free shipping as well.










Then you can pick up a Toshiba HD-A3 720p/1080i HD DVD Player and be under $600 total. 












Spend the difference on HD-DVDs... :T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If you need smaller speakers you could look at a combo system from Panasonic and Polk...

Polk Audio RM6750 5.1 Channel Home Theater Speaker System










Panasonic SA-XR55S Home Theater Receiver


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

That's great, Sonnie!

Couple of questions, though...The quality of the Sony one not so good?What would be the downside of it?

Do the ones you just recommended better than Sony in terms of better sound (meaning better experience and loundeness...I guess the Sony one is 1000W but I could not find this feature on the other....)?

Thanks again for the recommendations...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Here's the info on the Onkyo system. It's 110wpc.

I've just not seen too much info on Sony systems, but have heard good things about the Onkyo. I won't say the Sony is necessarily inferior because I don't know that for a fact... but I still would not buy it. You won't need 1000 watts... you won't need the 110wpc either... not for your application. Any of those systems are going to provide you with plenty of power.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you for all the attention, Sonnie!

Now I will just wait for the Black Friday and see what deals I can get! 

Cheers


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My personal opinion is that you go with the Onkyo system over the Sony. You will not be disappointed. Onkyo has a better product than most and bang for buck you cant go wrong.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

I will wait the tomorrow paper to see where I will buy my HDTV. I would like to take advantage to also buy in the same store the Home Theater System.

If the picked one were BESTBUY, for example, I haven't seen any Onkyo there (at leats in the website)...if I could not find it there, which model/brand I should go with?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

You really seem an expert on that, so let me double check something...
I intend to go with a 46 inches and seems the Samsung 46" HDTV LCD 1080p LNT4665F is a good choice.
What you think about that?
Is there other players that I could get the same thing (meaning quality) or higher paying less?


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm going to take a different tack on this one.. why not go for a 2.1 channel system instead? You can upgrade both the sub and the mains and not have to worry about the wiring messing with the decor of the room. If your wife is anything like mine, you won't be able to put the speakers where you need to get a good 5.1 field, but you MIGHT be able to get a good stereo placement with a sub for the oomph on the low end. Maybe a paid or SVS SCS-01 or SBS-01's with a PB10-NSD. Pair that with a decent receiver and you've got an extremely acceptable system. Similar lineups from Paradigm, Klipsch, PSB, etc would also be an upgrade. Although, you should stick with SVS for the sub.

Just playing devil's advocate.. :devil:

JCD


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

tchelo said:


> If the picked one were BESTBUY, for example, I haven't seen any Onkyo there (at leats in the website)...if I could not find it there, which model/brand I should go with?


Denon is always a good safe choice, Yamaha is also a good bet. I know that Bestbuy sells them.
JCD has a good point, There are also some speaker systems that use only one speaker cabinet that is placed on top of the the TV that has multiple drivers that are controled by an internal processor to simulate full surround. The Yamaha YSP400 works very well in that sort of situation.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Sonnie, I just came back from BestBuy and I got the 46" HDTV Samsung 1080p LN-t 4665F....I could get a better deal in the VideoOnly but the Sales guys was kind of a jerk and I decide to spend more money to have a better assitance and more time in the buying experience.

Now I just need to think a little more on those recommendations...thanks again!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats on the Samsung... you got a nice unit... :T

Jacen's idea on getting better mains and a sub with a receiver is a good option to consider.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

JCD,

Thank you for your help! I think you got my concern about the decoration experience that my wife has created in our living room...ahahahah...while she is watching HGTV I am concerned about my HDTV (for us brazilians those two words are very tricky when spelling....).

Now I am in that part of the game that I really don't understand some acronyms :innocent:

If you have a time available, can you give the model name/brand (pictures like Sonnie did aso well...this helps a lot!) of those you mentioned...I am sorry for having so little knowledge on that...


*I still hope to get some good deal for HD DVD (or just I get Blue Ray???) and Home Theater System in the Black Friday...*

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's an excellent deal on a Onkyo Home Theater System in a box at Tiger Direct. If you don't mind ordering on the internet...

Onkyo Deal

mech


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Mechman,

Very good tip! 399.00!!!

One question though: I found the model *ONKYO HT-SR800 7.1 Channel Home Theater System *in the Circuity City for the same price. Which one is the better?
I think both cases (specially the one I just told you) have so big units and may jeopardize our Living Decoration...Let's say I want to spend less than 300 dollars on the Home Theater System (remembering _that I will buy a HD DVD, so I don't mind to not have a DVD player along with the Home Theater System_), which one you would recommend?

I found the below ones good deals for the Black Friday (and seems they have small units...) but I don't understand how good are their qualities:


*Sony 1000 WATTS 5 -Disc Home Theater System *- 249.99 (why do they have so many Discs?)
*Sony 800 WATTS Home Theater System* - 149.99 ( liked the price!!!:joke

Remember I have the 46" Samsung HDTV 1080p and I would like to spend less but use the features of this unit...

Again, I am sorry for being so stupid on this things...

Thanks (I am loving this website!)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

tchelo said:


> I found the below ones good deals for the Black Friday (and seems they have small units...) but I don't understand how good are their qualities:
> 
> 
> *Sony 1000 WATTS 5 -Disc Home Theater System *- 249.99 (why do they have so many Discs?)
> *Sony 800 WATTS Home Theater System* - 149.99 ( liked the price!!!:joke


Dont go by the Watts rating, this has little to do with how loud it will go or for that matter how good it sounds. The Sony systems will not sound as good due to the size and quality of the speakers. The build quality of the Sony system will also not be as good as the Onkyo by a long shot.
The 5 disc HTR is just for ease of use if your listening to CDs or watching DVDs this way you dont have to get up and change them as often.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If you buy the Onkyo deal mech suggest... order it via the Shack for the same price... :T

And the Onkyo HT-SR800 that you found at Circuit City is only $389 via the Shack with free shipping. Saves you the taxes you'll pay at Circuit City. :T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> If you buy the Onkyo deal mech suggest... order it via the Shack for the same price... :T
> 
> And the Onkyo HT-SR800 that you found at Circuit City is only $389 via the Shack with free shipping. Saves you the taxes you'll pay at Circuit City. :T


There you go! :T Get it from the Shack store and support the forum! I bought my HD-A2 there!

mech


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

As a matter of fact... if you paid too much for that Samsung LNT4665F... we got it at the Shack for $1829 with free shipping... and no tax.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Here are some suggestions, with a range of prices, I gave to someone else -- some fall out of your stated budget, but if you can stretch....

SVS SBS-01 $225/pair
SVS SCS-01 $350/pair 
Paradigm Titan $499/pair
Paradigm Studio 20 $850/pair (?)
Usher S-520 $400/pair 
Klipsch RB-61 $448/pair
Klipsch RB-51 $348/pair

I don't know much about the Klipsch ones, but it's a popular brand. I think I've heard they may be a little bright, but they're very sensitive (i.e., loud).

And these are just the beginnings.. I'd suggest you listen to as many as you can. This is kind of problematic with the SVS speakers, but the others you can find locally. You might also want to take a look at this essay..

Whichever route you take, I'd suggest going with an SVS sub.. their cheapest is the PB10-NSD.

JCD


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

Folks,

Talking to a friend about bying a *SONY BLUE RAY DVD Player* paying 399 he told me that would be better buy a *PSP3 *which I can play BLUE RAY movies...is there any difference between the two of them, in terms of features?

Can the PSP3 play normal DVDs?

I am not a video game freak, but if I would spend the same amount of money on a DVD Player only, I would go to the PSP3....Do you guys have experience on that?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Tchelo.... what did you ever buy if anything? I'm curious since I'm probably going to be looking for something on the inexpensive side for our great room.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

One difference is you can get the A3 HD DVD player for $175.00 and get 5 free HD DVDs with it .....that makes it about $100 bucks if you include the free DVDs.
But ya the PS3 is the best deal as far a Blu ray player is concerned.

The shack A3 HD DVD player


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

tchelo said:


> Folks,
> 
> Talking to a friend about bying a *SONY BLUE RAY DVD Player* paying 399 he told me that would be better buy a *PSP3 *which I can play BLUE RAY movies...is there any difference between the two of them, in terms of features?
> 
> ...


If you must have blu-ray, PS3 is a smart choice. Upgradeable via firmware, does play regular DVD (decent up-sampler some say), and can be used as a media extender as well. No brainer for an exra $100.


----------

